# 2009 cpt code for NST (78452 now)



## gnp001 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow!  Working on a denial and Sedgewick WC here in FL wants the 2009 code for 78452 to pay me.  Does anyone have any access to those codes?  I went on line to Medicare and it looks like the code changed to 78452 in 2010. 

I really appreciate any help!  Thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 26, 2013)

These were the old codes:

78465
78478
78480
93015

Not sure what drugs you used but could be A9500, A9502, J2785.


----------



## gnp001 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow!   Thank you so much, I had no idea how I was going to find those codes.  I really appreciate the help!  Have a great day!


----------

